# Wie erkenne ich einen Fakeshop?



## joergA (23 April 2013)

Hallo,bin neu hier und habe folgendes Problem:bin im Internet auf folgende Seite gestossen: http: // wxw.bambino24.com/

Dort sind wahnsinnig günstige Preise...aber als Neukunde nur Vorauszahlung...sehr suspekt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit   den shop zu überprüfen?
ferner Handelregistereintragung nicht zu finden


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2013)

* So günstig daß der Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln tropft
* Vorkasse
* google findet nix, weder positiv noch negativ
* Domain vor grad mal 2 Monaten registriert
* Domain in Dänemark registriert
* Geschäftsadresse Merseburg
* Anmelder aus Berlin

Brauchst noch mehr ...?

... ach ja, wenn Du zuviel Geld hast kann ich Dir auch meine Kontonummer geben, da kriegst auch nix aber ich garantiere Dir daß Dir mein Dank nachschleichen wird ...



> *bambino24.com registry whois*
> Updated 1 second ago - Refresh
> Domain Name: BAMBINO24.COM
> Registrar: ASCIO TECHNOLOGIES, INC.
> ...


----------



## joergA (23 April 2013)

hab ja nichts bestellt, wollte nur mal Leute kontaktieren, die mehr Ahnung davon haben als ich 
das keine Bewertungen im I-net zu finden waren machte mich auch stutzig
danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2013)

Bassd scho, hab das schon verstanden daß Du so intelligent warst Dich im Gegensatz zu manchem Kunden hier im Forum *VORHER* schlau zu machen.
Antworten hier im Forum sind aber immer für alle - und diese hier soll z.B. anderen zeigen wie man ev. Fakeshops erkennen kann indem man verschiedene Parameter anguckt und dann die Gier aus und das Hirn wieder einschaltet


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> * Anmelder aus Berlin


Die Adresse Schönower Straße 6, Berlin existiert zwar aber in Verbindung mit dem angeblichen Registranten gibt es keinerlei Hinweise.

Was nach dem Registrantennamen  die seltsame Codebezeichnung *(NEUHAUSR82909*) bedeuten soll bleibt  auch Google verborgen.

http://www.statscrop.com/www/bambino24.com


> Bambino24.com is ranked #9,438,506 in the world,


doll....


----------



## Goblin (23 April 2013)

> Kontoinhaber:
> 
> Den Betrag bitte auf das Konto unseres Steuerberaters überweisen.
> 
> ...


 
Dahin soll überwiesen werden. Steuerberater Ja neee,is klar

Alles sehr suspekt. Finger weg da,Leute


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> * Geschäftsadresse Merseburg


Für die "Geschäftsadresse" listet Google 3 Unternehmen, die nicht im entferntesten etwas mit diesem virtuellen Fakeshop zu tun haben > http://www.google.de/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=Brandisstr. 2 06217 Merseburg&oq=Brandisstr. 2 06217 Merseburg&gs_l=hp.12...1464.1464.0.2628.1.1.0.0.0.0.114.114.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.11.psy-ab.6a7qW6oYKHo&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45580626,d.Yms&fp=1a5abcea3e9a294&biw=1024&bih=614
Ist übrigens eine gängige Methode solcher Fakeshops real existierende Adressen einzusetzen, um unerfahrene Verbraucher zu täuschen.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2013)

http://www.daserste.de/information/...endung/wdr/2013/sendung-vom-15062013-102.html


> ARD Ratgeber Internet hat die Masche von ecomobile24 überprüft und über einen Lockvogel ein Tablet-PC bestellt. Das Gerät ist im Onlineshop fast 100 Euro billiger als bei der seriösen Konkurrenz. Am vereinbarten Liefertag installieren wir Kameras in einer dafür angemieteten Wohnung. Wie von ecomobile24 angekündigt, steht ein Bote vor der Tür und will sich den Empfang von unserem Lockvogel quittieren lassen. Als wir das Paket im Beisein des Boten öffnen, flüchtet der Mann - ohne das Geld. Im Paket befindet sich nur ein Bündel Werbeprospekte. Doch der Betrug ist damit nicht beendet: ecomobile24 ruft uns an. Sie wüssten von der Fehllieferung und wollten das Geld zurückzahlen. Dazu aber bräuchten sie eine Kontonummer. Als unser Lockvogel berichtet, dass er gar nicht gezahlt habe und er befürchte, dass ecomobile24 ihm das Konto plündern wolle, legt der Anrufer auf.


----------



## Goblin (15 Juni 2013)

Ich frage mich warum man hier die Polizei im Vorfeld nicht über diese Aktion informiert hat. Die hätte den "Boten" beim Verlassen des Hauses direkt aus dem Rennen nehmen können

Für mich sind solche Aktionen irgendwie immer nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Hier geht's in erster Linie um Quoten


----------



## Insider (17 Juni 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum man hier die Polizei im Vorfeld nicht über diese Aktion informiert hat.


Weil sich die Polizei nicht so gern als Handlanger der Medien einspanenn und regieren lässt. Die Behörden können nicht so einfach in filmnreifen Privatermittlungen mitwirken, da das zwangsläufig zu Komplikationen führt. Das geht schon mit den Persönlichkeitsrechten der Beamten los und da helfen auch keine schwarze Balken vor den Gesichtern. Die Polizei macht so wass entweder ganz oder gar nicht.


----------



## Woogle (3 November 2013)

frage: weis jemand ob diese Seite seriös ist?
wxw.spr-elect.com


----------



## Goblin (3 November 2013)

Also bei den Preisen würd ich da die Finger weg lassen


----------



## BenTigger (3 November 2013)

Testkauf:

Ein Handy S3 für 300€ angeklickt.
2900€ plötzlich im Einkaufswagen.
Einkaufswagen selbst angeklickt, nichts drin.
Nochmal Handy angesehen, plötzlich Einkaufwagen mit >6000€ gefüllt.

Ergo, Kein Impressum, keine reale Firma erkennbar, Software erzeugt dubiose Preise.

Wer hier bestellt, ist auch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert.

Ich weissage zu 99,99999999999%: Keine Ware kommt, und Geld ist unwiderruflich weg.
Das sagt mein Bauch.


----------



## Goblin (3 November 2013)

Bei Contact us steht das hier



> Conveniently located at:
> 42 Heworth Green
> York, YO31 7TQ
> England ( United Kingdom )
> Company No. 07047119


 
Obs wohl stimmt


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (3 November 2013)

http://wxw.spr-elect.com/template_content_45.html
Conducting a transaction through Chase Paymentech ( wxw.chasepaymentech.co.uk ) is simple - there are just seven easy steps:
Step 1:
The buyer and seller agree to use Chase Paymentech for the transaction, and agree terms and details of the transaction.
Step 2:
The buyer contact the seller with the full shipping address and the seller will arrange all the shipping details.
Step 3:
Seller arrange shipping and provide all shipping details to Chase Paymentech to start the transaction.
Step 4:
Chase Paymentech contact the buyer and send all the instructions for payment.
Step 5:
The buyer sends payment to Chase Paymentech.
Payment is cleared and deposited into a trust account until the buyer receive the item.
Step 6:
The buyer receives, inspects for 7 days and approves the item and notifies Chase Paymentech site all is OK and the funds can be realesed to seller.
Step 7:
Chase Paymentech forwards the funds to the seller after all conditions of the transaction are met.

Das ist 100% Romoscammer Speak! FINGER WEG!

Wobei...http://wxw.chasepaymentech.co.uk/ auf den ersten Blick als "echt" anzusehendes Zahlungsdienstleister Übernehmen anzusehen sein könnte.
Registered on: 20-Dec-2005 aber Konfuzius sagte schon: " lieber mal genauer gucken":
Registrant:
Chase Paymentech Solutions LLC

Registrant type:
Non-UK Corporation

Registrant's address:
4 Northeastern Blvd
Salem
NH
03079-1952
United States

sososo...ahem:
Chase Paymentech Europe Limited, trading as Chase Paymentech, is a subsidiary of JPMorgan Chase Bank, N.A. (JPMC) and is regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland. Registered Office: East Point Plaza, Second Floor, East Point Business Park, Dublin 3, Ireland. Registered in Ireland. Registration No. 474128. Directors: Shane Fitzpatrick, Kevin Moran, and Dan Charron (US).

Jetzt bin ich abba konfuz


----------



## dvill (4 November 2013)

Da gibt es einen Haufen mehr Gelegenheiten, sein Geld für nichts loszuwerden:

https://www.google.de/#filter=0&psj=1&q="trust+and+reliability+are+the+2+most+important+factors"


----------



## passer (5 November 2013)

Das Layout ( was mit einen Baukastensystem auch für Laien einfach erstellbar ist)
ist typisch für einen Fakeshop.
Wer aber unbedingt Geld zu verschenken hat, kann es mir schicken,
da ist es besser angelegt.


----------



## Woogle (6 November 2013)

Jetzt mit Account:
Habs mir gedacht. Erst mal wie ich zu der Seite find:
Kleinanzeige in ner App, Standort "Biberach" , dann gemailt, er so kann schlecht Deutsch, da aus England, sag arbeitet für die Seite, ich such: Standort der Domain Rumänien, ich ?????? und dann abgebrochen.
Ähnliches Angebot Standort "Weitenau", gemailt, gleicher Typ, gleich sein lassen

Also hat mich mein Gefühl nicht getäuscht, danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## hector (6 November 2013)

Woogle schrieb:


> frage: weis jemand ob diese Seite seriös ist?
> www. spr-elect.com


hatte bei spr-elect com bestellt...homepage gefälscht,spedition gefälscht..der betrüger heisst drabek powles
finger weg da ...geld wird eingezogen und nichts wird geliefert..
bei interesse und fragen mal bei mir melden

[Modedit by Hippo: Keine Mailadressen! Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN]


----------



## hector (6 November 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> http :// wxw.spr-elect.com/template_content_45.html
> Conducting a transaction through Chase Paymentech ( www .chasepaymentech.co.uk ) is simple - there are just seven easy steps:
> Step 1:....
> ....Step 7:....
> ...




versuche von chase paymentech mein geld wieder zu bekommen....hat jemand ne deutsche adresse oder telefonnummer?
[Modedit by Hippo: Links entschärft und Mailaddi entfernt - NUB beachten]


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2013)

Wie das denn, wenn die gar nicht in D sind? Bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht auch ein gefälschter Escrowdienst ist?


----------



## hector (6 November 2013)

*Ihr lokaler Partner*
*für globalen*
*E-Commerce*
*Chase Paymentech ist Ihr Partner für*
*Acquring und Payment Processing Lösungen.*
*Warum Chase Paymentech*

unter *(069) 588 086 99*

oder *klicken Sie hier um *
*uns online zu kontaktieren*.

unnötiges Firmenwerbematerial entfernt BT/Mod


das ist die deutsche seite von denen....aber es reagiert niemand da


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (7 November 2013)

Das scheint ne echte zu sein aber genauso seriös wie painqual oder die anderen Krankheiten auf dem Sektor


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2013)

Das einzige deutsche ist dieTelefonnummer, alles andere ist UK


----------



## Paulchen7 (19 November 2013)

Hat jemand die Wahre erhalten, oder kommt man irgendwie wieder an sein Geld.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (29 November 2013)

Bei fakeshops gibt es keine Ware. Man muss den Weg des Geldes verfolgen.


----------



## Paulchen7 (29 November 2013)

Geld ist weg, ist in England.
Aber nicht auf dem Konto von Case Paymentech.
Case Paymentech hat mit dem ganzen nichts zu tun ,wurde nur der Name verwendet
Shop spr-elect.com gibts nicht mehr.
Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich wieder zu meinem Geld komme.


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2013)

Schreib es als Lehrgeld ab. Die Kohle wirste nicht wiedersehen


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (2 Dezember 2013)

Mich würde schon der genaue Weg des Geldes interessieren. Eine PM mit dem Handlungsablauf und emails wäre da hilfreich.


----------

